# New Cage - Petco Rat Manor



## FunkyRes (May 24, 2008)

My two little girls, purchased about two weeks ago, were being housed in a 10 gallon aquarium. Not big enough for a single adult rat, let alone two, but it was a temporary measure.

I was planning on buying a Martin's cage - but I broke a cardinal rule and actually bought something from Petco.

I bought their "Rat Manor" -










Personally I'm not all that impressed with the stairs - especially the bottom one, I'm betting it will continually be knocked off. Time will tell I guess.

Yes - it's pretty bare at the moment, that's all changing now that there is actually room for stuff for them ...

You can see Laverne poking her head out of the igloo - Shirley is in the igloo as well in that shot.

One thing I do like about the Manor - the cage does not have wire bottom, so cleaning it will be much easier. That's one thing I remember about keeping rodents back in the 80s - cleaning the caging was a PITA because poo and stuff would get stuck in the wire on the bottom of the cage.


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

I bought this too and I really like it. 

The ramps aren't bad, but you have to really make sure that the platforms are in the right place for the ramps to sit nice and sturdy. It took some playing around for me to get mine to rest the way I wanted to. 

I replaced one of the ramps with a ladder.

Cleanup is pretty easy with this one.


----------



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

I really like that cage, although I don't have one. You can place hammocks and toys and stuff in a whole bunch of different places with that cage.


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

What are the cage's dimensions? It looks very narrow :/


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

32" L X 16.5" W X 22.5" H


----------



## FunkyRes (May 24, 2008)

It seems getting the ramps just right wasn't all that necessary. Sure, the rats use them, but they also have demonstrated a fondness for just climbing right up the sides.


----------



## BoyzRcrazy (Feb 18, 2008)

I have that cage, and yes, the ramps do fall off. I tie them on with twist ties. And I didn't like the bottom ramp, so removed it, as Makura is young and really active and prefers to jump from the bottom to the first level. (The ramp was in his way.)

I am keeping the ramps handy for when he starts to slow down and wants to walk up ramps instead of jumping around them. :lol: 

Other than that, it is an excellent cage! It is sturdy, and the wiring is smooth with no rough edges. It is a very secure cage, and I have been happy with it.

It is also easy to hang hammocks and all kinds of toys in that dead space at the top and bottom. And, I was able to partially disassemble it and build the Wodent Wheel into the full second level. (It only took 5 minutes!)

This cage has a lot of options.


----------

